# Drawing by ME!!!



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

Well its Kind of crappy. I drew Hueys dropping troops off on a special mission there mostly transports but there's a medi-vac and attack huey in the mission...enjoy I guess......I don't want this to offend anyone....I was just drawing a picture and sorry to all that this has offend especially adler


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Cool. But Adler's gonna have a hayday with you, you know that right?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes I knew he will lol sorry adler...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

To minimize his abuse, you might want to resize your pic too. I'm sure that's where he will start.

You are a brave man B-17. Other than Les, I don't think anybody has posted their drawings/doodles on the forum. And probably for good reason.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2008)

You are lucky. My vacation starts this weekend, so I am going to leave you alone.

Now having said that....

*Downsize your fricken pic man!*


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

how?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 29, 2008)

This is my favorite part!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

lol I ran outta paper and I was trying to learn how to draw a Cessna


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

o well I deleted it...dunno how to downsize it


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Put it in Paint. Select it and resize it. I think you can do it by percentages if I recall correctly. And don't let the peanut gallery turn you off. FlyboyJ is only laughing because the B40 rocket you depicted going through the port wing of your Cessna Bird Dog has an incorrect fin profile. Picky bastard, he is.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats a Cessna? I thought it was a BV 141!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

It's called perspective, Njaco. Some have it. Some don't.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2008)

FLYBOYJ said:


> This is my favorite part!



Did someone throw a fish through the wing?

Just kidding B-17 Engineer. If we did not mess with you, then you would have to be worried.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not going to pick on any ones artwork because I can't draw but I can't see it. Where'd it go?


----------



## Graeme (Aug 29, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Well its Kind of crappy.



Doesn't matter mate, doodling is fun, inexpensive and you're never too old...


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

And not bad for a dude going into 7th grade.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2008)

haha thanks


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't get cocky. I will lose my clout here.

Sshhhhh... I heard Les. Be Vewwey vewwey quite.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice image Graeme! The camoflage is perfect!!!!

Are those 20mm or 30mm guns?


----------



## Henk (Sep 1, 2008)

You start somewhere mate, keep at it and you will see you will get better.

I still have a problem when it comes to drawing things 3D. I can do it very nicely from the side. Just wish I had a scanner.


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 1, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> your Cessna Bird Dog has an incorrect fin profile. Picky bastard, he is.


don't go near the ident thread as the bird dog was a tail dragger


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Which one am I thinking of Pb that had the push-pull configuration?


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 1, 2008)

Cessna 337 Skymaster had to go to wiki for the name


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 1, 2008)

Right. Hey at least I got the B40 reference right. So eff you Mr. Foot.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 10, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Doesn't matter mate, doodling is fun, inexpensive and you're never too old...




Nice, um, doodle Graeme  

I spent much of my school days doodling battle scenes full of stick-figures in GI helmets and tanks that looked like bubbles


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 10, 2008)

Me too Crunch...


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey is it really good cause i cant see it and i really wanna see it after hearing all you guys talk like that


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2008)

LMELAO!! I thought it was a fish, too!! I want to see the Blackhawk!! 


I used to draw drag-racers.  OH just shut-it!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 10, 2008)

Big Daddy Garlitz?


----------



## Njaco (Sep 10, 2008)

'Snake' Prudholme!


----------



## Becca (Sep 10, 2008)

ya know what Freud says about snakes...


----------



## fly boy (Sep 10, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Doesn't matter mate, doodling is fun, inexpensive and you're never too old...



nice pic


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Sep 10, 2008)

Haven't any of you seen the new Jihadist Anti-Aircraft weapons system yet, the Asian Carpoon?
Just kidding you a bit B-17


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 10, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Doesn't matter mate, doodling is fun, inexpensive and you're never too old...



Nice!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 10, 2008)

Buck, do you know what that is?

They're counting some type of Asian fish that is a predator (the Great Lakes I think) and on the front of that boat is a large electric gizmo that is shocking the fish. Thats how they count them. Just saw a show about that last week!

Cool!


----------



## Erich (Sep 10, 2008)

nudes ...........wheres the nudes, we did that in school ............... 

oh thats right your to young






albeit college days before Nam and other disappointments in ones life. I was a history/art major in college and knew more than some of the professors.

if I get brave enough I'll post some of my crap in college days, then again maybe I won't as this is B-17's thread, c'mon kid do a repost as I came on here late..........you just may be a rising star. Don't fear I'll be very subjective and will not cretique your work to death.


----------

